

Greedy Register Allocation in LLVM 3.0 - daniel02216
http://blog.llvm.org/2011/09/greedy-register-allocation-in-llvm-30.html

======
Rusky
I love reading about LLVM internals. It's exciting to see LLVM still making
major algorithmic improvements to something as important as register
allocation- it's a really nicely designed library both to use and to work on,
and bringing the generated code's performance closer to compilers like GCC
makes it even better.

~~~
danssig
I thought it had already largely surpassed GCC?

~~~
zmanji
It may have largely surpassed GCC in terms of how easy it is to integrate and
compilation speed, but in quality of generated code it is lagging.

------
ThaddeusQuay2
Does anyone know what software was used, to make those two allocator
flowcharts, in the above blog entry?

~~~
maximilian
It looks like Omnigraffle, which runs on OS X. Given that llvm is mostly
sponsored by Apple, I could imagine a lot of the devs are running OS X. I used
a bit back in college and I remember the shadowed boxes looking like that. I
especially liked it because it generates vector graphics for inclusion in
LaTeX documents.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
Thank you.

